# Senior Portraits at Terrell Park



## icdapoakr (Apr 1, 2006)

My second set of senior portraits.


----------



## JohnMF (Apr 1, 2006)

very pleasant collection of portraits nice colours and soft light

I've seen a few of these senior portraits on the forum. What are they exactly? is it an American traditional thing for students entering or leaving high school/college/university to have a collection of photographs taken?


----------



## icdapoakr (Apr 1, 2006)

it's basically a collection of photographs taken when you graduate high school, kinda like marking the start of adult life.  and you make wallet size pictures and you give them to your friends.  

sounds kinda silly now that i think about it


----------



## liveinsurrealism (Apr 1, 2006)

icdapoakr said:
			
		

> sounds kinda silly now that i think about it


 
Any excuse to take pictures is a good one.


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Apr 1, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> very pleasant collection of portraits nice colours and soft light
> 
> I've seen a few of these senior portraits on the forum. What are they exactly? is it an American traditional thing for students entering or leaving high school/college/university to have a collection of photographs taken?



I've also known them to be sent to friends/family which friends/family usually send money ($10/$20) as a way to help out the HS student going into college.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 1, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> I've seen a few of these senior portraits on the forum. What are they exactly? is it an American traditional thing for students entering or leaving high school/college/university to have a collection of photographs taken?



Every year kids in the USA usually have their portraits taken at school.  A photog hired by the school sets up a studio in an empty classroom, and it's an assembly line operation:  wait in line, jump up on the stool, give me a smile cowboy/princess, pow, next!  The photos go in the yearbook, and parents can buy cheap print packages.  

For the last year of high school most people hire their own photographer, and get more personalized service.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 1, 2006)

i love the last three the best...and the softness just makes them...

very good shots...


----------



## Vance (Apr 2, 2006)

Icdapoakr,  That is a wonderful soft focus effect.  How did you do it.

Vance


----------



## icdapoakr (Apr 2, 2006)

here's the link to the tutorial

http://www.thelightsrightstudio.com/learning-skin-softening.htm

i stopped after the lighten blend mode and fixed everything else with the healing tool


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Apr 2, 2006)

I really like the first and third shots - nicely done!!


----------



## JohnEBongo (Apr 4, 2006)

The first one is _the bomb. _The second is a little contrasty, and her eyes are very dark. 3,4 and 5 are also excellent. Well done.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Apr 4, 2006)

Haha I wasn't expecting to see two different girls so that threw me off for a second there   Like them a lot.  The first one is very nice, and very flattering!


----------



## icdapoakr (Apr 4, 2006)

thanks for the comments

i rephotoshopped number 2


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Apr 4, 2006)

Liked them all except #2, though it was definately better after you reworked it, 1st one is my fav.

Good job.


----------



## craig (Apr 4, 2006)

The shots are perfect in every way. I am wondering if there is such a thing as too perfect. The shots look posed. On the other hand I will bet that the clients loved these photos.


----------



## elsaspet (Apr 5, 2006)

These are beautiful.  Beautiful dof, colors, exposures and locations.  (The young ladies are pretty striking too!)  I love the softness of the photos.


----------



## saulmr (Apr 5, 2006)

Great photos! Like the DOF and softness combo.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think that you did a great job with soft light!


----------



## mannella (Apr 5, 2006)

I like the first one except for the red blured flowers in the background for some reason my eye is drawn to them. I would have (and this is just me) cloned them out and just put in more green. Other than that all of them or top drawer.--Lenny


----------



## icdapoakr (Apr 5, 2006)

here's some more of the second girl


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 5, 2006)

These are all great looking photos. #1 is really, really nice !


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 6, 2006)

Really like these pictures Icdapoakr.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW:hail: 
Those are fantastic!


----------



## LilmaK (Apr 7, 2006)

I know that seniors are graduating class or whatever but in photography, I interpret seniors as elderly. What a misleading title for me! Just my 2c.


----------

